# Civil Service Help



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Anyone here know alot about Civil Service...I have alot of questions if anyone is willing to assist it would be much appreciated....


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Send me a pm, I will do my best to help.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

You may get more responses if you post on what subject of Civil Service, hiring, suspensions, promotions, by-pass etc


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Its in regards to bypass appeals...


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

7costanza said:


> Its in regards to bypass appeals...


For what reason? Medical? Background?

It will be much easier to offer advice if we don't have to pry the specifics out of you.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I can always count on Delta to cut through the shit.......I just won my bypass appeal....a big step , they put me at the top of the next list...NOT acceptable to me...what can I do if anything to get back where I should have been.....can the Chief do the right thing or do I have to sue the City, I just want equitable relief..


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

7costanza said:


> I can always count on Delta to cut through the shit.......I just won my bypass appeal....a big step , they put me at the top of the next list...NOT acceptable to me...what can I do if anything to get back where I should have been.....can the Chief do the right thing or do I have to sue the City, I just want equitable relief..


It depends who the appointing authority is; ours is the mayor, so the chief has no say in hirings/firings other than recommendations and opinions.

Whoever the appointing authority is in your case can hire you immediately, but that rarely happens and by the time a case made it to court you'd probably be hired anyway.

My advice; bide your time, get hired, and lay low for your probationary period. Some cities/towns don't like being told what to do by civil service or the courts, so don't put another spotlight on yourself because there already is one.


----------



## Easton (Apr 16, 2003)

go to www.mass.org/civilservice and google mass law and look under chapter 31. This is all the information you would ever want to know about civil service.


----------

